# Guitar for a Teenager



## StrummingBob (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey there buds, hope you are all doing pretty good today. Now, I am not really a good guitar player. In fact, I don't know how to read music and the only things I can play are from remembering if it sounds good or not. But my nephew on the other hand is extremely talented, and he has recently made me quite happy by becoming a fan of old folk music instead of all this crap that is on the radio now a days. To show my appreciation for him learning some classic folk songs to sing around the fire I want to get him a nice guitar for his birthday this Summer. He is only 14 so I imagine he will grow a bit more and maybe grow out of his guitar (is that happens) so if anyone has some suggestions on makes and models of some good guitars I can look at getting for the kid, that would be awesome. Right now he is playing a lot of Stomping Tom (my favourite) and some Stan Rogers, so anything that would work for that kind of music let me know and I can do some research on it. Thanks everyone!

I went and visited my nephew on the weekend and found he had done quite a lot of research since I told him about this last week. We went looking around in the shops and none of them had the guitar(s) that he wanted. Lucky for us, he was looking at ads online and found someone selling an old Yamaha guitar on used.forsale/yamaha-acoustic-guitar-scf04 that we snagged up pretty quickly. So far he loves it, he was sitting in the back of the truck tuning it on the way home. Thanks for all the advice everyone, I will be sure to tell him about you all guys


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Godin products, ie Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Norman, Art & Lutherie acoustics. Canadian made.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yamaha FG800. $250 New.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Could you take him to the local music store and let him see and try guitars that are within the price range you are comfortable spending? 

I totally agree that Godin and Yamaha guitars are excellent choices to consider.

Please let us know the final choice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> Could you take him to the local music store and let him see and try guitars that are within the price range you are comfortable spending?
> 
> I totally agree that Godin and Yamaha guitars are excellent choices to consider.
> 
> Please let us know the final choice.


Have to second this--both Yamaha & the various Godin brands woudl fit the bill nicely.


----------



## StrummingBob (Jun 12, 2017)

greco said:


> Could you take him to the local music store and let him see and try guitars that are within the price range you are comfortable spending?
> 
> I totally agree that Godin and Yamaha guitars are excellent choices to consider.
> 
> Please let us know the final choice.


I would love to take him, but we live quite far away and the nearest shop to him and my sister is an hour and a half away. I might send him some links on Yamaha and Godin to see what he thinks about them though! Thanks guys!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another vote for Yamaha.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd turn it into a scavenger hunt between the two of you with research, reviews, and going rates. It would be fun. Kijiji and reverb. C-list too.

That's the way I'd go. Japanese, old, pref. Solid top, funky, pref smaller body.

There are smaller yamahas that are nice. Green and red labels.

Cheers for a seeet move.

Edit.
Yamaki Deluxe Folk Guitar AY 231 on Kijiji Yamaki Deluxe Folk Guitar AY 231 | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


If this plays nice, it's a good deal under $300 imo. The truss cover is 1968-1970 approx. early Degas acoustics are like this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Yamaha FG800. $250 New.


I think the FG800 may be a little big. FS800 may be a better size.. I would consider something around Concert size, 1 11/16 nut, shorter scale and lighter strings. Make sure it is set up properly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

StrummingBob said:


> I would love to take him, but we live quite far away and the nearest shop to him and my sister is an hour and a half away. I might send him some links on Yamaha and Godin to see what he thinks about them though! Thanks guys!


Make the drive. Its the only proper way to decide imo.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I kind of like the composite Martins, but they all seem to have useless electronic pickups.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> Make the drive. Its the only proper way to decide imo.


What Budda says. And make sure it is comfortable for him and, to repeat, that it is set up properly.


----------

